# help



## Guest (Nov 7, 1999)

hello. i am 38 and have fainted/blacked out 3 times since july. i have had a deep, bassy ringing in my right ear, occasional slight bluriness in my right eye and quite a bit of dizziness and equillibrium issues. been to a ENT Dr. twice ans a neorologist three times. ive been diagnosed w/ migraines and given nadilol (20 mgs) once a day. the fainting has stopped, but still have the ear sounds and, at times, dizziness. the reason why i decided to write in this forum is because i too experience non--restful sleep and chronic fatigue. ive had a complete blood test, an MRI, (which showed 2 insignificant spots, according to my neurologist), CT scan, cardiac workup, etc. nothing but migraine they all say. any thoughts, comments, suggestions?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome dizzybrain, It sounds like you are going through a lot. What are the 'spots' in your brain your neurologist was talking about? Could you attribute any of your symptoms to medications? If not, has MS been ruled out? I don't have the dreaded migraines, so I really haven't researched all the symptoms. Perhaps someone else would be able to help you further. If you have been to just one neurologist, perhaps you should get a second opinion from one recommended somewhere else.------------------


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 1999)

This sounds like Fibromyalgia to me. If you have had an MRI and they ruled out MS than I think you have Fibro. There is a complete list of symptoms on Carolyns World just type in your address space and you can get there. Another good place to go for support is Onelist.com and sign up for fibromyalgia onelist. I have fibro and I get the fullness in the ear sometimes so bad I can't hear at all. It is called menieres disease and I can't believe the ENT hasn't diagnosed this. I looked it up on the web and found out before I even went to the ENT. I went in and told him my symptoms and He said it sounds like menieres disease and is noe giving me hearing tests to make sure. Go to Carolyns World and you will find many symptoms that you describe and alot more, and some that you will go OH! I have that too. Jennifer


----------

